# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  لعبة عزيزي مثلاً..

## احساس المطر

** 
*لعبة جديدة الموضوع الاصلي "عزيزي مثلاً"**هنا* *تفضلو شوفوه ولا تنسو تضحكو*
*للمسؤول العام هدوء عاصف*
*مثال من الموضوع* 
*عزيزتي نانسي عجرم بخصوص أغنية سلمولي عليه … إحنا خدامين عند أبوكي مثلاً ؟؟؟* 

*عزيزي الطقس بخصوص النوم …أنام بالثلاجة مثلاً ؟؟؟* 

*عزيزي توم... صارلك 40 سنة بتلحق ورا جيري، مافي حلقه اخيرة او تاكلو مثلاً ؟؟؟*  

*عزيزي الشاب... ليش بتزعل بس حبيبتك تحكيلك انها خطبت، بدك تتزوجها مثلاً.....؟؟؟* 

*عزيزي السائق...اللي معتبر الغماز نوع من اكسسوارات السياره، نفتح بالمندل عشان نعرف وين بدك تروحمثلاً ؟؟* 

*عزيزي شوفير التكسي.....انفخ سيليكون مشان اركب مثلاً ً ؟؟؟* 

*عزيزي الطقس...اشلح مثلاًً؟؟؟*  
*ولانه الموضوع مميز عجبتني الفكره انه نشوف ابداعاتكم بنفس الاسلوب الساخر..انتقد..وجهة رساله..احكي الي في بالك ..بصيغة عزيزي مثلاً*
*فرجونا امثالكم*
*واول مثال مني*
*عزيزي حسان.....اشد شعري حتى ترد على موضوعي شو بدنا مثلاً ً ؟؟؟*
*عزيزي هدوء عاصف.....نترك اشغالنا لحتى نلحق "نستمتع" في مواضيعك المميزة دوما مثلاً ً ؟؟؟*
*عزيزي مسحراتي الحارة.....قالولك انه بنتسحر الساعه 2 الصبح مثلاً ً ؟؟؟*
*عزيزي خط النت 512 .....اجيب خواتي ندفش الكمبيوتر بعد 9 الشهر مثلاً ً ؟؟؟*
*عزيزي منتدى الحصن.....نرسب مثلاً ً ؟؟؟* 
*بتمنى يكون الموضوع خفيق الظل عليكم ونشوف ردود احلى اعضاء من احلى منتدى*
*حقوق الطبع محفوظة "هدوء عاصف& احساس المطر"*
*خايفه يكون هدوء متزوج وتشوف المدام الحقوق وتقله*
*عزيزي هدوء عاصف.....مين احساس المطر مقصوفة الرقبة مثلاً ً ؟؟؟*
*وقبل ما انشر الموضوع كنت في موقع عرب شير حتى ارفع صوره الموضوع فقلتله*
*عزيزي عرب شير.....اخد الكمبيوتر على السطح اسهلك مثلاً ً ؟؟؟*
*منشان الله لا تقولو احساس المطر انجنت بس رايقه اليوم*

----------


## احساس المطر

[align=center]عزيزتي الصبوحه .... نموت بدالك مثلا ....!!!![/align]

----------


## احساس المطر

[align=center]عزيزي الزائر .. أسولف مع حالي مثلا[/align]

----------


## احساس المطر

عزيزي بابا بالنسبة للمصروف..اشحد مثلا

----------


## احساس المطر

عزيزي الطنط .... بتحب اناديك يا انسه مثلا ...!!!!

----------


## احساس المطر

[align=center]اعزائي الا عضاء الكرام بنبعتلكم بطاقات دعوة عشان تدخلوا المنتدى مثلا[/align]

----------


## احساس المطر

لما النت اخر الشهر يصير بطيئ ومقزز شو بهاي الحاله بنحكيلو

عزيزي النت ممكن تشد شويه وتسلكنا لاخر الشهر ..........اجيب ناس من الشارع يدفشوك مثلا

----------


## احساس المطر

[align=center]
عزيزتي ماجده الرومي ... بالنسبة لاغنية " كن صديقي" ... عملتيلي اد وانا رفضت مثلا ...!!!![/align]

----------


## احساس المطر

عزيزي الفيصــ الزعيم ــلي ما بدك اياني اكل كنافة السنة مثلا!!

----------


## احساس المطر

[align=center]اعزائي الاعضاء..احذف الموضوع مثلا[/align] :SnipeR (30):  :Copy Of Ag:  :Icon28:  :SnipeR (77):  :SnipeR (25):

----------


## حسان القضاة

يسلمو احساس المطر ...موضوع من الاخر ..لا تشدي شعرك مش محرزه على فكره اليوم ان شاء الله
وهاي وحده بس لانك شكلك عصبتي وبلشت تحكي مع حالك :SnipeR (78): 
عزيزي مسلسل باب الحارة ..هاي قرب يخلص الجزء الخامس..بالنسبة للخمس بواريد الي جننتونا وانتو بتنقلو فيهن من دار لدار ...مش ناويت تطخو فيهن مثلا

حلا ان شاء الله هيك صح ..قصدي هيك قصدك :SnipeR (35):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]عزيزتي احساس المطر بخصوص خفّة دمك .. تطيري مثلا !!

ضحكتيني من قلبي والله  :4022039350:  :4022039350: [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]عزيزي مدير مياه اربد .. ننزل على العقبة نشرب مثلا !![/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]عزيزتي اليسا بالنسبه لاغنية بسمع اسمك بدمع .......... كاين اسمو بصل مثلا!![/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]عزيزتي عمان .. بالنسبة للشوب نصيف في الخليج مثلاً ؟؟؟؟[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][align=center] عزيزي تامر حسني بالنسبه لأغنيتك قرب كمان نقعد في حضنك مثلا!![/align][/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]عزيزتي امي .. بما انك عازمه1000 واحد عالفطور اطلع افطر برة عشان ما يوكلوني مثلا!![/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (16):  هدوء وحسان واحساس المطر ابصر مالهم يالله مليح انا موجودة <<< ع اساس اني العاقلة يعني  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]عزيزتي مها .. جاي فينا غزززز .. بتلعبي بالنار مثلا!!  :Copy Of Ag:  :Copy Of Ag: 

 :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91): [/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

عزيزي هدوء بالنسبة للحركشة فية جاي ع بالك تجرب عصبيتي مثلا :SnipeR (16):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]عزيزتي مها .. بالنسبة لتجربة عصبيتك شايفتيني مجنون مثلا!!  :Bl (32): [/align]

----------


## mylife079

عزيزي العضو ,, بخصوص كرهك بالموضوع ..
لاا ترد عليه !! من قلة الأعضاء مثلاً

----------


## تاج النساء

عزيزتي احساس المطر بعد ما ارد اظل متواجدة ع طول بالموضوع مثلا
عزيزي هدوء اكثر من اني ادعمك انام بالمنتدى مثلا

فكرة حلوة  :Bl (9):

----------


## mylife079

العالي عالي وجنتل مان  وينكو اختفيتو لا حس ولا خبر 

ما اشتقتولنا مثلاً ؟؟

----------


## تاج النساء

عزيزي ملحم زين بالنسبة لاغنيك كان صديقي عملك ريموف مثلا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عزيزتي احساس مطر بدك اترك كل المنتديات وادخل على الحانه مثلا

----------


## mylife079

عزيزتي حلا موضوعك بجنن اكذب على حالي مثلاً

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عزيزي محمد من مشتركين زين اسمك079 mylife..مثلا؟؟

----------


## mylife079

عزيزتي بنت الشديفات معي امنيه وكنت زين ... ما فيه غير زين مثلاً

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عزيزي عاشق الحصن ما بتحب الا الحصن ...مثلا؟؟

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> عزيزي عاشق الحصن ما بتحب الا الحصن ...مثلا؟؟




اهلا اهلا شو هالمواضيع الحلوه هاي من وراي مثلا

وشكلها الدقه ما اجت الا فيني

----------


## تاج النساء

عزيزي سافر بطيارة وكان قاعد جنب هندي قلبت فيهم الطيارة
مات عزيزي بس الهندي قرر ينتحل شخصية عزيزي
قعد جنبه بالمطار يمني
قله عزيزي الهندي لليمني شو اسمك
قله اليمني مسعد
قله عزيزي الهندي مسعد ولا اسانسير مثلا  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## غسان

[align=center]_عزيزاتي بنات التكنو نصاحب من الحصن مثلا_ [/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عزيزتي حلا موضوع جاي طخ من لآخر أحشش ضحك مثلا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عزيزتي بنت الشديفات اموت حتى تدخلي على المنتدى ..مثلا؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عزيزي هدوء ليش مطنشني زعلتك انا مثلا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عزيزي تحيه غبت كثير حدا زعلك ..مثلا؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عزيزتي صديقه غيابي ضروري بعض الاحيان مثلا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]عزيزي تحية يعني اذا مشغول بكون مطنشك مثلا !![/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> [align=center]عزيزي تحية يعني اذا مشغول بكون مطنشك مثلا !![/align]


يا راجل حقك عراسي ويعطيك الف عافيه ويقويك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

عزيزي منقذ السباحه لما الشب بيغرق بترميله العصاي وبتسحبه ولما البنت بتغرق بتنط متل القرد بالبركه وبتطلعها ........... اكتب على جبيني انثى مثلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

عزيزتي ام عصام بالنسبه لرساله ابو عصام شمتيها اليوم بكره بتوخديها أبر مثلا!!!  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> عزيزتي ام عصام بالنسبه لرساله ابو عصام شمتيها اليوم بكره بتوخديها أبر مثلا!!!


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هاي حلوة منك لأ 

عزيزتي أم عصام شميتي الرسالة كثير رح يصير عندك إدمان حبريز مثلا 

 :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عزيزي هدوء عاصف ... اسمك عاجبني تعطيني اياه ..مثلا؟؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> عزيزي هدوء عاصف ... اسمك عاجبني تعطيني اياه ..مثلا؟؟



عزيزتي صديقة يعني لو اعطيتك اسمي بدك تسمني مثلا !!!  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عزيزي هدوء .. بعد رمضان اطلع روحك .. ولا شو رأيك اليوم ..مثلا؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عزيزي هدوء بعدني ما تحليت شو رأيك أتحلى  عليك مثلا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> عزيزي هدوء .. بعد رمضان اطلع روحك .. ولا شو رأيك اليوم ..مثلا؟؟



عزيزتي صديقة لو تطلعي روحي ما بتفتقديني هون مثلا !!!

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عزيزي mylife مش عاجبك كلامنا لحتى مش مشاركنا هون ..مثلا؟؟

 :SnipeR (57):  :SnipeR (57):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> عزيزتي صديقة لو تطلعي روحي ما بتفتقديني هون مثلا !!!


عزيزي هدوء انا اكيد بمزح ..مثلا؟؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> عزيزي هدوء بعدني ما تحليت شو رأيك أتحلى  عليك مثلا




عزيزي تحية لو تتحلى عني ، فكرك انا بتحلى واير لس مثلا!!

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عزيزتي صديقه شو ناويه الكل يشارك هون مثلا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عزيزي تحيه .. يا ريت يشاركو هون .. مثلا؟؟

----------


## mylife079

عزيزي تحيه اذا الحياة مرة وصعبة ننتحر مثلاً

----------


## Rahma Queen

عزيزي المسحراتي بتحب انزل ادبك معك مشان تعرف اني صحيت مثلا

----------


## mylife079



----------


## تحية عسكريه

عزيزتي جوري محمد منورة هون مركبه لمبه مثلا 


بمزح مش تزعلي

----------


## شديفي وافتخر

عزيزتي صديقه انتحر حتى نشوفك عند بيت جدي مثلا؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عزيزي عاشق الحصن  عشان أشوفك أرقصلك مثلا

----------


## شديفي وافتخر

عزيزي النت اطير كل راتبي حتى اقعد قدامك ..مثلا؟؟

----------


## مجودة

عزيزي الناموس ... انام ع الارض وتنام ع التخت مثلاً؟؟؟

----------


## مجودة

عزيزي ---- أموت من شوقي مثلاً ؟؟؟

----------


## Rahma Queen

عزيزي المستهتر
ليس ما بتصلي
ناقصك ايد ولا رجل مثلا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

عزيزتي محافظة جرش بالنسبة لتحفير الشوارع وما ظل مكان نمشي فيه نطير مثلا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]عزيزي اللي كان السبب .. قطعت عنا الكهربا ناوي بدل ما تسرقنا تسلقنا مثلا!![/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عزيزتي محافظة إربد من كثر الازمة السير نطير بالهوا مثلا

----------


## شديفي وافتخر

عزيزتي orange ليش بترفعي الاسعار حابيتني اشحد مثلا؟

----------


## Rahma Queen

عزيزتي orange ليش بتسحبي رصيدي اغير الشركه مثلا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عزيزي الدكتور افقد عقلي حتى اجيب 100 مثلا؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> عزيزتي orange ليش بترفعي الاسعار حابيتني اشحد مثلا؟


عزيزي شديفي من يوم يومك بخيل اجيبلك بطاقه على حسابي مثلا؟؟؟

----------


## mylife079

عزيزي بطني بكفي وجع افطر مشان حضرتك مثلا

----------


## مجودة

عزيزي النت.. بالنسبه  للسرعة، خايف تتخالف مثلاً ؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عزيزتي وضحه يموت ابن عجلان عشان ترضي مثلا

----------


## وردة الأمل

لما يكون اخوك نايم وبدك اتصحي ومش راضي
عزيزي اخي بدك مشان تصحى اجبلك فرقة مثلا

----------


## كاردياك الاردنيه

عزيزي اطلع ع وزير التربية لحتى يعطيني معدل فوق ال70 متلا ..

----------


## وردة الأمل

عزيزتي الوردة الجورية اتصل ب حلحولي مشان ازيدك علامات مشان ترضي مثلا  :SnipeR (82):  :Bl (13):

----------


## MHA

عزيزتي ماما مخلفة خدامة مثلا :SnipeR (85):  :SnipeR (85):

----------


## شديفي وافتخر

> عزيزي شديفي من يوم يومك بخيل اجيبلك بطاقه على حسابي مثلا؟؟؟



عزيزتي صديقه الله يسامحك بتحبي احوللك دينار مثلا..؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

عزيزي المعدل التراكمي ابنيلك طابق ثاني عشان ترتفع مثلا

----------


## mylife079

عزيزتي الواسطة صرتي الآمر والناهي بحياتنا مثلاً

----------


## Rahma Queen

عزيزي mylife بتحب احكيلك اني شفت الهلال مشان تفطر مثلا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عزيزي قلبي اقطعك حتى تنسى مثلا..؟؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

عزيزي الكمبيوتر اجيبلك بدلة رياضة جديدة عشان تركض و تصير سريع مثلا ؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عزيزتي الحياة اطخ حالي عشان ما أنجرح من الناس مثلا

----------


## mylife079

> عزيزي mylife بتحب احكيلك اني شفت الهلال مشان تفطر مثلا


 
عزيزتي رحمة كاينه تراقبي الهلال صايره احمد هليل مثلاً

 :9ec73e7126:  :9ec73e7126:  :9ec73e7126:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عزيزي حوريه ممكن سؤال عشان انا محرج لاني بستحي مثلا

----------


## mylife079

عزيزي محمد الوكيل مشان ترد علي اترجاك مثلاً

----------


## Rahma Queen

عزيزي يلي قبلي شو هاللون الاسود :Bl (10):  ما لقيت غيره مثلا

----------


## عاشق الحصن

اعزائي الاعضاء اشتقتلكم مثلا

----------


## احساس المطر

عزيزي حسان 4 اعوام من التميز ويمر عيد المنتدى هيك..مش ناوي تعلمللنا عزيمه مثلا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي الكذب احدد نوعك مثلا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]عزيزي اللي بتتخوت على حالك وعلى الناس .. شايفنا مهابيل مثلا؟؟؟

 :SnipeR (90): [/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي الي بتدخل فيما لا يعنيك اعلمك الادب مثلا

----------


## عودوني

عزيزي الجار : افتحلك شركه كهرباء عشان ماتطفع فتورتك مثلا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي الاحساس اكسرك مثلا

----------


## رمز الاسود

عزيزي اللي بتتخوت على حالك وعلى الناس

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي المرض اغزك ابرة مثلا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] عزيزتي ياللي لابسه جزمه وبتقولي موضه ، عندك صبه باطون مثلا ؟[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] عزيزي الحمار 
صبحت بتجعر زي الحمار مفكر حالك ديك مثلا 
!![/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزاتي البنات كلكم شبه بعض عملتو نفس العملية مثلا

----------


## Sc®ipt

عزيزي دكتور مأمون صمادي ... شو بالنسبة لأسئلة المعمارية ما نتخرجش مثلا ؟؟!!

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بالنسبة لتركك لمواضيع ما رح ارجع مثلا

----------


## Sc®ipt

عزيزي العميد زكريا القضاة ,, شو رأيك بالشتوية اصير اطلع ادخن تحت الشتا مثلا ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي الي غايب اموت مثلا

----------


## Sc®ipt

عزيزي معاذ زغول ,, احمل المادة و انفصل بالغياب لأنك بتيجي على المحاضرة 8 و ثلث و بتوخذ غياب بعد ما نطلع مثلا ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي الكرم اكرم متلك ويدعسو علي مثلا

----------


## سنفورة

[read]عزيزي النت.. بالنسبه  للسرعة، خايف تتخالف مثلاً ؟؟؟ [/read]
 :SnipeR (64):  :Ag:  :Eh S(4):

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزي شوفير الباص بتركب 50 واحد مفكر الباص علبة سردين ...........مثلا؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي الدكتور حسين انام عند مكتبك حتى اشوف متى بتدخله مثلا :upset2:

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزتي ماما بتطلبي مني الف طلب بتفكريني..........سرلنكية مثلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :SnipeR (55):  :SnipeR (55):  :SnipeR (55):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي البرد البس 4 بلايز مثلا

----------


## على نياتو

عزيزتي احساس المطر، بالنسبة للمطر ما بدو يحس في شعورنا و ينزل مثلا ؟؟؟؟!!!!! :Goudgrijp.br004 01:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي الضيف ابروزلك المنتدى مثلا  :Kiss 34:

----------


## على نياتو

عزيزتي زمردة بالنسبة لدولتك وجنسيتك ما في حل وسط مثلا .؟؟؟؟!!!! :SnipeR (89): 
كل احترام

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي على نياتو الاثنين واحد ع فكرة مثلا  :SnipeR (58):

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزي عامل الامانة... بالنسبة للبسك البرتقالي .. بتحب هولندا مثلاً ؟؟؟ 

 :SnipeR (89):  :SnipeR (89):  :SnipeR (89):

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزي الصرصور ابو شوارب ...عقيد باب الحارة مثلاً ؟؟؟ 
 :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزتي اليسا... بالنسبه لأغنية مصدومه ......... نعملك كروكا مثلاً ؟؟؟ 
 :Hah:  :Hah:  :Hah:  :Hah:

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزي الي مش عاجبك نهفة عزيزي………طالبين رأيك مثلاً ؟؟؟ 
 :Icon11:  :Hah:  :Icon11:  :Hah:

----------


## سنفورة

اعزائي الاعضاء ليش مو موجودين مشغولين بشو مثلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:yuck: :Mad: :yuck:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي القدر هل اشتريك مثلا

----------


## على نياتو

[align=center]عزيزتي زمردة بالنسبة انو الاثنين=واحد ما بتعرفي تحسبي مثلا ؟؟؟؟!!!! :Eh S(4): 

من باب المزاح فقط 
الاردن = فلسطين و الاثنين واحد على طول [/align]

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزي على نياتو وزمردة حابين تعملو طوشة مثلا؟؟؟؟!!!

(من باب المزاح) :36 1 21[1]:  :36 1 21[1]:  :36 1 21[1]:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

حبيبتي سنفوةر لأ يا عمري ما بنسترجي مثلا  :Bl (31):

----------


## سنفورة

حبيبتي زمردة حبيت اسأل عشان افزعلك .........ازا صار شي مثلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :SnipeR (92):   :SnipeR (92):   :SnipeR (92):

----------


## Sc®ipt

عزيزي ابوي ,, صبحت صاحي من الساعة 6 عندك محاضرة كومبايلر اليوم الجمعة مثلا ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

حبيبتي سنفورة بعرفك حدي دائما وابدا

عزيزي زيد انا بقترح تحط ابوك غياب مثلا

----------


## على نياتو

عزيزتي سنفورة ،، انا على نياتي ولا رأيك غير هيك مثلاً ؟؟؟َ!!!!
 :Bl (12):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي على نياتو ما في حد على نباتو هـ الايام مثلا  :18 8 4[1]:

----------


## على نياتو

عزيزتي زمردة ،، يعني ضروري الواحد يكون أهبل حتى يثبتلكم انو على نياتو مثلاً ؟؟؟!!!
:yuck:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي عل نياتو ما دخل الهبل بالموضوع مثلا  :Bl (31):

----------


## على نياتو

عزيزتي زمردة ،، عايز اعرف منك متى بكون الواحد على نياتو ؟؟؟!!!
 :Copy Of 7anoon:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي على نياتو بتكون على نياتك عندما يستغلك الاخرون ليس لانك اهبل بل لأنه اقوى منك مثلا

----------


## على نياتو

وجهة نظر ،، احترمها 
مشكلتنا في هذا الوقت 
اننا اذا تعاملنا مع الاخرين بطيبة قلب و حسن نية ،، فاكيد سيعتبرونها الناس ضعف في الشخصية و يحاولون استغلالها ، مشر ضروري الطرف التاني يكون اقوى منك حتى يستغلك ، 

بصراحة 
الصدق و الطيبة هالايام مشكلة  ؟؟!!! 

بترجع لموضوعنا  :SnipeR (1): 

عزيزتي زمردة ،، اغير النيك نيم حتى ما يستغلوني مثلا ؟؟؟؟!!!!! :SnipeR (98):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي على نياتو نيك نيمك بجنن كتير مثلا  :SnipeR (43):

----------


## على نياتو

عزيزتي زمردة بقدر احكيلك كلك زووووووووووء مثلا ؟؟؟!!!!! :Bl (28):

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزي الجو البارد البس كل الخزانة مثلا :8b3914fe8f:   :8b3914fe8f:   :8b3914fe8f:

----------


## على نياتو

عزيزتي سنفورة بتقدري توخدي الخزانة معك اذا بتحبي مثلا ؟؟؟!!!

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي على نياتو انت الزوق والله مثلا  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزي على نياتو شكلو دمك ساخن زي النار ..............مثلا؟؟؟
 :SnipeR (63):   :SnipeR (63):   :SnipeR (63):

----------


## على نياتو

احمممممممممم 
عزيزتي سنفورة ،،، مش عارف شو احكيلك ؟ اسكت مثلا ؟؟؟!!!!  :Copy Of Ag:

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزي على نياتو بكون احسن مثلا
 :36 10 2[1]:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزتي سنفورة والله انك طقع وجوابك من الاخر مثلا  :SnipeR (63):

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزتي زمردة والله انك دايما منورة زي القمر مثلا
 :Kiss 34:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي الحب سأبتعد عنك من الأن مثلا

----------


## عاشق الحصن

عزيزتي صاحبة الاظل الطويل

اني انتظر اجابتك فهل اموت من النقهر مثلا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزعزي الالم اعصرك لتخرج مني مثلا  :SnipeR (13):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

عزيزتي زمرده أسمعي اغنية كاظم إضحك مثلا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي زيد دموعي بعينيك انت مثلا  :Bl (19):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

عزيزتي زمرده

اني اشعر بك وبكل الأعضاء دوما فليش الزعل مثلا

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزي النت شكلك جاي على بالك تجلطني مثلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :Eh S(5):   :Eh S(5):   :Eh S(5):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

عزيزي النت فرحني يوم و أجلط سنفوره مثلا

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزي عاشق الحصن شكلك لئيم مثلا.....  :SnipeR (1):   :SnipeR (1): 
 :Eh S(5):   :SnipeR (98):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

عزيزتي سنفوره الله يسامحك مثلا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزيني عاشق وسنفورة امسكو اعصابكم مثلا

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزي عاشق الحصن بدك تفرح بجلطتي وبدك اسامحك على طول مثلا؟؟؟؟؟
 :Ahhh1:   :SnipeR (24):          :waiting:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

عزيزتي سنفوره اهديكي كل الورود كي ما تظلك معصبه وتعرفي اني كنت امزح مثلا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي الصراخ ما في مكان مناسب الك مثلا

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزي عاشق الحصن راح اسامحك بس عشان الامورة اللي نورت المنتدى( زمردة ) زي القمر مثلا.....
 :Eh S(15):   :Eh S(15):   :Eh S(15):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزيتي سنفورة والله انك بتجنني يا قمر مثلا

----------


## عاشق الحصن

عزيزتي سنفوره شكلك بتهتي علي مثلا ( مزح )

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزي عاشق الحصن ممكن ليش لأ مثلا.....(مو مزح)
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :SnipeR (99):  :Gbiggrin:  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

:Smile: 

عزيزتي سنفورة حرام هاد زيد مثلا

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزتي زمردة انا سامحتو بس عشانك مثلا...
 :Kiss 34:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> عزيزي عاشق الحصن ممكن ليش لأ مثلا.....(مو مزح)
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


عزيزتي سنفوره شكلك دواوين مثلا




> عزيزتي سنفورة حرام هاد زيد مثلا


عزيزتي زمرده انت القلب الطيب مثلا

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزي عاشق الحصن بصير توضح شو يعني (دواوين) لأني مو فاهمتها مثلا......

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> عزيزتي زمردة انا سامحتو بس عشانك مثلا...


عزيزتي سنفورة بعرف يا روحي والله انتي حبيبتي مثلا  :SnipeR (88):

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزتي زمردة والله احرجتيني مثلا
 :Kiss 34:  :Bl (28):  :31d13c231e:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> عزيزي عاشق الحصن بصير توضح شو يعني (دواوين) لأني مو فاهمتها مثلا......


عزيزتي سنفوره من وين انت مثلا لحتى اعرف اوصلك الصوره مثلا

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزي عاشق الحصن شو قصدك ( والله مو عارفة شو يعني (دواوين) شكلها مسبه مثلا؟؟؟؟؟ :Ahhh1:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزتي سنفورة دواوين كلة تقال لمن ينغش وقد حاله مثلا

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزتي زمردة شكرا للتوضيح مثلا....
 :31d13c231e:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

عزيزتي سنفوره

هاي كلمه تطلق على الحفرتليه و الناس اللي قد حالها وبمريبه ما قبل مرتبة الزعران

و الزعران مرتبه قبل مرتبة الهمل

و الدواوين مو مسبه

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزيتي سنفورة انتي فهمتي شو يعني نغاشة وما فهمتي شو يعني دواوين مثلا

----------


## سنفورة

زيزتي زمردة انا بعرف شو يعني نغاشة وبمفهومي الخاص بتعني بنكت وبتمزح صح ولا انا خطأ مثلا........:upset8:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزتي سنفورة صح الصح مثلا  :SnipeR (87):

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزي عاشق الحصن وعزيزتي زمردة انسو موضوع الدواوين مثلا
 :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):  الكم التنين

----------


## عاشق الحصن

عزيزتي سنفوره شكرا لك   :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance: 

عزيزي الحب شكلك دقيت الباب من أول وجديد مثلا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزتي سنفورة يسلموو كتير مثلا

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزتي زمرة انتي كل الزوء مثلا.....
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي المسلسل الحلقة تعبتني  :Encore:

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزي النهار ليش انت قصير كتير مثلا؟؟؟ :Icon9:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي الخرس اجيت بوقتك مثلا  :SnipeR (77):

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزتي ماما ليش  بتسأليني حاطة تحتك لزيق  شايفيتني لزقت عالكرسي مثلا.....

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزتي ماجدة الرومي انتي والي بس مثلا  :7anoon:

----------


## على نياتو

> عزيزي على نياتو بكون احسن مثلا


عزيزتي سنفورة شكرا الك كلك ذووك :SnipeR (65):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي صاحب الظل الطويل ادمنت هواك ولكن لن اعود كم كنت مسبقا مثلا

----------


## على نياتو

عزيزتي ،،، ولا خلص مثلاً ؟؟؟!!!! :Icon16:

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزي الفصل الدراسي الاول مطول تخلص مثلآ......
 :5c9db8ce52:  :5c9db8ce52:  :5c9db8ce52:

----------


## وسام المصري

اعزائي الكرام وكاني ما سجلت في المنتدى

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي التلفون افتح راسك مثلا

----------


## Sc®ipt

عزيزي معاذ زغول ,,
مفكرنا مش منزلين مواد غير مادتك عشان نضل بلشانين بمشاريعك و واجباتك مثلا ؟؟!!

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزي المرض هلأ وقتك مثلا.......
 :Huilen:   :Huilen:   :Huilen: 
 :SnipeR (33):   :SnipeR (33):   :SnipeR (33):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي القلب بدي اخلص هـ الفصل بعدين اتوحع مثلا

----------


## على نياتو

عزيزي المدير بالنسبة لمنع استخدام الايميل في الشغل ، اشغال شاقة مثلا ؟؟؟؟!!!!
 :Header:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي المطر ما بدك تفرحني وتنزل لما ادوام مثلا

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزي المرض مطول تخلص مثلا.....
 :36 1 38[1]:   :36 1 38[1]:   :36 1 38[1]:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي النت بتيجي بالجامعة وبتعطل بالعطلة طالب مثلا  :SnipeR (5):

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزي الطقس مطول تشتي مثلا.....

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي النت اشحد جيجا مثلا  :SnipeR (33):

----------


## Sc®ipt

عزيزي الي بتحط جدول الإمتحانات شو رأيك تحطلي امتحاناتي ال 7 (19 ساعة) كلهم بنفس اليوم عشان تريح حالك مثلا ؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزتي الجامعة اموت وانا ادرس مثلا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عزيزي الحزن الي قاعد جوا قلبي 24 ساعه فاقد حنان امك مثلا؟؟

----------


## totoalharbi

عزيزني مديرتي مو ناوية تتقاعدي اتقاعد بدالك مثلا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزعزي الحزن ناوي تبيت عنا حكولك انه نحنا فندق مثلا

----------


## totoalharbi

اعزاء الدكاترة ليا انتو ليمين ونكدين

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي حسنس مبارك يا بتترك الرئاسة يا بتفجر الناس بـ ميدان التحرير
عشان ابوي يغير قنوات العربية والجزيرة صار نفسي احضر لو توم وجيري مثلا  :Gbiggrin:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي حسني مبارك بـ خصوص انك بتحكي "اخاف ان ارحل وتعّـم الفوضى في البلد"،
يعني اللي في الشوارع محتفلين بـ عيد ميلادك مثلا  :Bl (31):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عزيزي محمود أبوس خشمك عشان ترد علي مثلا

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزي الجو حدد موقفك امبارح الصبح شمس وبعدين شتا بتمزح معي مثلا؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي العضو اترجاك تجي ساعة بالموضوع الي تعب عليه الزلمة مثلا  :Huilen:

----------


## حساسة ودموعي الماسة

عزيزي البرد ..... شو بالنسبة بتجي في الصباح .....ومرة بالمساء ......شو دوامك شفتات مثلاً.....

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي الملل مرض ما اكتشفوله دوا انت مثلا

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزتي الفتاه بالنسبة حاملة علبة المكياج 24 ساعة معك بالشنتة اسعافات اولية مثلا......
 :SnipeR (99):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي الاول عـ المملكة الي معدلك 99.8 كنت ناوي تلقط تردد راديو روتانا وتضارب عليها وما زبط معك مثلا

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزي الطالب بخصوص لبسك للنظارة بالمحاضرة يعني مفكرها محاضرة3Dمثلا........

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي ايزل مقعد كل العصافير عش مثلا

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزتي اختي حابة نطاوش مثلا....
 :Argue1:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزتي سنفورة وين هالغيبة ناوي تعذبينا مثلا  :Copy Of 7anoon:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

عزيزي وأخي الصغير سيف ... بعدين معك خلص خذ تلفوني وشغل الالعاب يلي موجده على التلفون خليني اوخد راحتي على النت .

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي الهبل والله لو  :36 2 44[1]:  بنستوردك لتخلص مثلا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عزيزي يا وطني لو أعطيك كل عمري ودمي الك بكون مصقر مثلا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي المخربط تغيير الكلمة بغير المعنى اذا ما بتعرف مثلا  :Drive:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عزيزي الحذق بتعرف رح توقع ما حدا يسمي عليك مثلا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي القذاي من هلأ احسن من بعدين مثلا  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عزيزي الحب بدك تطرق بابي أميت مثلا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اعزائي الحيوانات بخصوص انو الأسد الملك من آلاف السنين ما بدكم تغيروا النظام انتو كمان مثلا؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عزيزتي حياتي بلف وبدور برجع لهدفي الرئيسي الحلو مثلا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي عمرو دياب ... بالنسبة لأغنية حنيت ... ما صبغت مثلا؟؟

----------


## سنفورة

*عزيزتي الدكتورة بخصوص صرتي معطيتنا امتحان بكير على شو مستعجلة مثلا.....*:yuck:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي بابا كل يوم برمجة تخصصي برمجة مثلا  :SnipeR (101):

----------


## &روان&

عزيزي النت بالنسبة للسرعة بتخاف يخالفوك متلا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي التلفون بالنسبة انك ما نبهتني للصحية الصبح حردان لأنه الديك القذافي بصحينا صار بدالاك  :36 1 38[1]:

----------


## سنفورة

*عزيزتي الدكتورة بخصوص شرحك اللي من المريخ من وين جايبة شهادتك مثلا.......* :110104 EmM8 Prv:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي اللي ضربت تامر حسني في ميدان التحرير ما عندك خوات بنات مثلا ؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

عزيزتي حبيبتي ,, انتحر عشان تقتنعي مثلا ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي معمر القذافي بالنسبه لــ زنقه زنقه ... زحمان مثلا ؟

----------


## سنفورة

عزيزي الطالب:
معقول تضل تدرس للامتحان طووووووووول النهار والليل وبعدين تروح وتقدمة بأقل من ساعة مثلا؟؟؟؟ :5c9db8ce52:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي عبد الحليم حافظ بالنسبة ل اغنيتك ( فحبيبة قلبك ليس لها عنوان ) ,,, بنت شوارع مثلا ؟

----------


## سنفورة

*عزيزي الجو بخصوص انك متقلب حاب تمرضنا مثلا؟...........*
:waiting:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عزيزتي حبيبتي تسألي عني لما يجيلك خبري  مثلا

----------


## سنفورة

*عزيزي ...... أطخك عشان ارتاح من زناختك مثلا؟؟؟* :SnipeR (98):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عزيزتي لما أروح وأغيب رح اسمع صوتك مثلا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي الي دايما وراي وبعدي وحدي اموتك مثلا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عزيزي الحزن دايمه بذكرك أتنحر مثلا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي الضو لو تطفي لحالك لابسك جني مثلا

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

عزيزتي العقيق الاحمر بالنسبة لكثرة الردود ، وظيفة رسمية  مثلاً؟!

----------


## (dodo)

عزيزتي الامتحانات مطولة تخلصي مثلا

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

عزيزي العضو اللي مسجل هون وما بتشارك .. كمالة عدد مثلاً؟! :SnipeR (14):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي عبد الحليم بـ النسبة لأغنيتك ماسك الهوا بـ ايديا

فيك تتركه لأنه متنا من الشوب مثلا

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

عزيزي العضو اللي داخل متخفي ، لابس شرعي(خمار على  الوجه)مثلاً!!

----------


## mylife079

*محمد الوكيل مشان تقرا رسالتي اتوظف بشركة زين مثلا ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## &روان&

*عزيزي عمر دياب بالنسبة لاغنيتك انا مهما كبرت صغير معاك خلل بالنمو متلا*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

عزيزي العضو اللي بتتحركش بالبنات،،،ما عندك خوات مثلاً؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

عزيزي الصيف .. شو بالنسبة للشمس .. بتحضر مشاوي للغدا مثلا !!!

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

عزيزي بيبي الجيران بالنسبة لعياطك طول الليل .. دوام شفت ليلي مثلاً؟!

----------


## mylife079

اعزائي الاعضاء مشان تفوتو المنتدى نبعثلكو كروت دعوة مثلا

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

عزيزي يلي بتغير صورة بروفايلك كل 3 - 4 ساعات..بامبرز مثلا ؟؟

----------


## mylife079

*عزيزي النكد مش قابل تحل عني متضمني ضمان مثلاً
*

----------


## Sc®ipt

عزيزتي الشرطة ,, كيف بدي اوخذ حقي اذا كل شي بتحول على محكمة االصلح مثلا ؟؟ :@

----------


## حبيبة نايف

عزيزتي لعبة عزيزي مثلا أرسب بامتحاناتي عشان أضل قاعدة قبالك مثلا؟؟؟

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

عزيزي اللي بتغني خلصت فيك كل الكلام .. خلص الشحن  مثلاً؟!

----------


## &روان&

عزيزي حسين الجمسي بالنسبة لاغنيتك 6 الصبح عندك مدرسة متلا

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

عزيزي رمضان ليش مستعجل  :Smile:  حدا منزعج منك مثلاً؟!

----------


## طوق الياسمين

عزيزي العيد بأول الشهر راتب حضرتك  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

عزيزتي العتيق الاحمر .... في منك ع ازرقمثلاً ؟!

هههههههههههههه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*عزيزي يلي بتنهي المكالمة ب
" و أنا كمان "
على فكرة كلنا بنعرف إيش نحكالك ,,* 

*بحبك مثلاً.؟؟*

----------


## (dodo)

عزيزي الشاب بالنسبة لانك صاير تلبس زهري وفوشي حولت باربي وفلة مثلا

----------


## mylife079

*عزيزي ؟؟؟؟ عشان ترد علي نقدملك استدعا مثلاً
*

----------


## mylife079

عزيزي الصيف دمك حامي السنه ... غيران من الشتوية مثلا ؟؟؟

----------


## totoalharbi

عزيزي ياهو بالنسبة لـ اسمك ... نفزعلك مثلا ؟؟

----------


## &روان&

_عزيزتي البنت يلي اسمك على الفيس بغمزة بطيح خمسة
اخت جون سينا متلا
_

----------


## totoalharbi

عزيزي علي الحجار , عزيزتي ديانا حداد , عزيزتي سمية الخشاب ,

أجيب ماجد المهندس ونبني عمارة مثلا ؟

----------

